# How many dogs... is too many dogs?



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

My mother was in a furor at me today.

She said something along the lines of, "I guess you aren't getting one of those stupid pit bulls now that you have Bonnie." I responded that yeah, when I move out, I still want to rescue one. She seemed beside herself that I would even _consider_ having two dogs (especially dangerous dogs! Everyone knows that the only thing more vicious than a doberman is a, gasp, pit bull!) and that one day I'd probably wind up on that hoarder show.

I felt like this was a total overreaction to the idea of two dogs. But then I thought that surely she isn't the only one who thinks that way. I think two or even three dogs is not bad as long as you have the means to support them.

Is there a number? How many dogs is too many? And does anyone else catch flack for the number of dogs they have or want?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

If that was my mother, I'd have walked away and not spoken to her for a few days. Otherwise I'd have burst out screaming at her for being so beyond closed minded, add in about fifty swear words, and blown my head off of my shoulders in anger.

-.-

I have two dogs, and it's actually EASIER on me, because they keep each other company.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I felt like yelling at her. Although really, I think it's because my mom thinks having a doberman and a pit bull are different from having 'normal dogs'. She did the same thing with my sister- rottweilers are apparently not 'normal dogs'.

Yeah, I understand that. My sister recently rescued a second rottie and says that it makes life easier for her for her pup to have a buddy. A few years to go before Bonnie gets a new pal, though!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Different number for every person. 
Me, personally, I think my limit is 5. 
I have two now. 
Two is easier than one. 
Three is harder than two.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Different number for every person.
> Me, personally, I think my limit is 5.
> I have two now.
> Two is easier than one.
> Three is harder than two.


Definitely true! Although, I would love to have a limitless number of dogs, for the moment, I'm limiting myself to two, because I don't have the time for three, nor the patience, nor the money (well, I do, but I'd rather save up for relaxing and invigorating vacations or things I'd like to do around the house, such as covering the kennel so I have a place to keep the dogs if I ever really need to while I'm gone for longer periods of time, or putting in a pond out back, or putting in darker carpeting so I don't have to worry about those darned stains! Oh, and then there are emergencies to worry about. haha). Maybe once I'm more settled and on my feet I'll get a third. XD


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

As long as you can provide for them, its not to many. Once you have more than you can provide for, then thats to many.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Like the previous post said, it depends on your resources. That includes: money, space, and time.

Don't feel so bad, when I moved everyone in the neighborhood freaked out. I heard gossib of my big white killer pitbull ahahahahahaha Now they pretty much shut up, after they see he's much more behaved than there own dogs. They never shut the hell up. One idiot ties his begal out on a short leash all day. You can imagine how that sounds. Basically most people are brain washed by the media. They will never get that it's the owner not the breed, no matter how much you try and explain:frusty: For those people I don't waste my time. For anyone coming up to me and seems like they have an open mind, I try to educate them.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Two is definitely not too many, oh and go show your mother videos of "dangerous pitbulls" on youtube.

Heres a few to get started:

YouTube - pittbull attacks baby

YouTube - Kitten and Pit Bull

YouTube - Vicious pit bull attacks owner while others watch

My little cousin has a pitbull mix (registered as an American Bulldog LOL) and he is extremely cuddly and clumsy.
My personal limit would be 5 or maybe 6.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Those savage beasts almost licked there prey to death ahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

I know a lady in the next town who lives alone with her pack of 16 dogs. She doesn't think she has too many.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I knew a lady one time with 17 dogs that lived inside and were raw fed. To me, that was way too many.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I have three. I had four, but my 16 yr old rottie/chow left us Nov 29th. I also have three cats.

To me, it's a mixture of finances and time and space. If you don't have the time/energy to walk all of your dogs, every day, you probably have too many. 

I'm interested in seeing Nat & John's response to this post... :becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have five dogs right now. Three Great Danes, a mutt and a wolf/husky mix.

I could have plenty of Danes... As long as I could afford them all and give each one enough personal attention, they are so easy. More wolf hybrids??? Um no. Shiloh is our first and our last.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I too think it depends a lot on the type of dog(s). 
I have one dog (herding) and one cat. And, they exhaust me. And, I'm not a slack arse by any means. 
The dog needs at least a 3 mile run in the morning, then the cat needs a 20 minute intensive play time before she will stop bugging me. Then in the evening, the dog is another 5 miles on the bike, then the cat wants to go for a walk so thats another hour almost because she is so slow. Then its dinner, etc etc etc.
Along with all the other stuff I need to do with them sometimes I feel likes its a full time job. I honestly have to take my hat off to those who have more than 2.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Penny....you may find that having two dogs is easier than having just one because the mental stimulation of having a companion takes a lot of pressure off of you to be the sole companion to your dog. Just a thought :thumb:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Depends on the person! I had five kids got flack for that~ meaning some folk were like my god when are you going to quit and I took that as well your not raising them or paying for them so why do you care! And for me it was the more the merrier which it isn't for everyone! All depends on what you can handle and whats right for you! So my theory with the dog situation is the same~ having 4 dogs myself, I say, if you can afford it and you want the responsibility of owning whatever number of dogs you can handle, don't let anyone else tell you what to do, but remember be sensible on your decisions!! But you have to be realistic and do what is the best for you at the time! When I first got married got a puppy may not have been the best decision at the time! But it worked out! I started out with one dog! Then when my kids were little got a Dalmatian and that was our only dog! Now have 4 dogs and my kids are ages 17 through 27! So its all timing and what you really want! Good Luck with your decision! Remember its yours and yours alone to make so make it wisely! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> More wolf hybrids??? Um no. Shiloh is our first and our last.


I guess there a handful??? I'm guessing they like to be in charge??? I use to be obsessed with getting a wolf hybrid. My dog is a big game hunting breed, that likes to take charge. I'm guessing not much difference. All I can say is stubborn ahahahaha


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

cast71 said:


> I guess there a handful??? I'm guessing they like to be in charge??? I use to be obsessed with getting a wolf hybrid. My dog is a big game hunting breed, that likes to take charge. I'm guessing not much difference. All I can say is stubborn ahahahaha


Big difference. One is a wild animal, one isn't. :wink: I think only people with a loooot of experience with dangerous dogs should get a wolfdog. Actually, really, I don't think anyone should own a wolfdog- but that's a goal much too lofty. I will never have another one, they are just off-the-wall crazy with all this energy, and so amazingly headstrong. He was very difficult to control. With him, training was a never-ending job. He kept us on our toes... he was a good dog but as you can imagine his drive was much higher than your run-of-the-mill pet. We only had ours for about a year.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

cast71 said:


> I guess there a handful??? I'm guessing they like to be in charge??? I use to be obsessed with getting a wolf hybrid. My dog is a big game hunting breed, that likes to take charge. I'm guessing not much difference. All I can say is stubborn ahahahaha


She's actually quite submissive...she is not top dog in our "pack" the biggest female Dane is alpha for the most part.

It's the innate behaviors Shiloh still has that what make me not want another one. Wolves are wild for a reason....they have a strong sense of roaming which is dangerous in an urban environment unless you cage them (which isnt fair at all...). They form extreme bonds to their humans and have some of the worst cases of separation anxiety. 

But on the flipside she's wonderful. She is probably our most outwardly friendly dog, she's loving and doesn't have a strong prey drive. She a snuggle bug and loves attention. She doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body. She has taught our other dogs so much in the ways of communication. We are actually very lucky with her that she has formed such a strong bond with us and the pack that we can trust her off leash in the middle of the woods.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree they are wild for a reason, that's why I never followed through. They do end up in shelters sometimes. I'm pretty sure my friend had one and he got it from NYC. I don't know how it ended up there, but it turned out to be an awesome dog. He actually tattooed a picture of it on his calf. They really do develop strong bonds. I could say the same about my dog. He's a one person dog. When my sister had to keep him for a week, he started getting squirrelly. He also has a very very strong prey drive. He wants to roam as much as he likes to eat. Luckily I was able to handle him. It wasn't easy though. My friends thought I was nuts in the beginning. Luckily everything turned out great. I think that's why alot of dogs end up in shetlers. People are so excited to get a new pup, they don't think realistically about it. My sister wanted a Sheppard pup. Thank fully I convinced her to get a lab pup. She can hardly handle him ahahahahahaha I can't stress enough, that people should do tons of research before they commit. My sister went to the pound blindly. Luckily I went with her:biggrin:


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Depends on a lot of things. You definitely need to have the time, money, space and sanity to deal with more than 2 or 3. If you want to and are capable of it, why not? No one can tell you how many is enough because no one is the same.

One of my neighbors has five dogs and deals with them all beautifully. But if it was me, I would go insane. 

I think it is a lot easier to have 2 dogs rather than just 1 because they can keep each other company and play with each other. But it also depends on the individual dog. I'm not sure if I'd adopt another dog as long as we have Spike. He has so much energy and I have to exercise the hell out of him every day, which includes playing fetch or frisbee outside in the morning and then we run TONS of sprints up and down our street for a long time. In the afternoon he gets another play session and he gets a 30 minute walk before his evening meal. Plus he goes places with us a lot and goes hiking with us quite a bit. 

I've never had more than 2 dogs at once, but I think I'd do fine with 3. I dog-sit for a neighbor that has 2 JRT's and a Newfoundland. I sometimes get a little overwhelmed with them, but it's only because the 2 JRT's aren't really trained and are _crazy nuts_ with energy and fight with each other a lot.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Three would probably be my limit, after some consideration. I've petsat multiple dogs, for as much as two weeks at a time, and I have to say multiple-dog households are my favorite. (Although, part of it is that multiple-dog owners *tend* to have better trained dogs. One dog running around wild is bad, but two...!) Two would be my ideal, but sometimes you just have this instinctual sense that a dog is just _your dog_. If I just fell for a third dog I wouldn't consider it a problem. That is to say, depending on my finances. Having grown up in herds of dogs (which is why I think my mom doesn't like multiple dogs... my dad had so many and didn't take great care of them) I know that I have the 'sanity' to handle it, lol.


----------



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

Completely subjective. I know people who have several, and handle them with grace. And I know people with one, who shouldn't even have that one. *rollseyes* My mother, too, thinks I have too many of everything. Two dogs, five cats. My daughter has two birds. She's gotten better about it over the last few years, but to listen to her, you'd think she really expected me to be on the news for animal hoarding. Drove me nuts!


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

That's what my mom does to my sister. Two dogs, three cats, a snake, a bear hamster, and a fish. Lol!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd have to agree with others here, that the number of dogs any one can handle depends on their finances, personality and time. While we slowly grew to a pack of 6 siberians max over the course of 4 years back in the 90's it was almost too easy. We had a system down for everything and were well organized, and kept a notebook with observations on each dog. That was because you may notice something about a dog and then forget it in the daily course of life, and then notice it again, but not remember if it's something new. (Maybe that was just our age, lol)

I can tell you that the first day I prepared 6 bowls of food something clicked in my mind and told me that this was our max. I could give proper time, love and attention to six. I could insure that we trained and raised six good canine citizens. I could afford to vet and feed six dogs well, but somehow 6 became the magic number. The hard part was that they were all similar in age and we lost 4 in a little under a year. As our life has changed now we are finding that 2 will be our max, and possibly a foster on occasion which we have always done occasionally for short periods of time. 

Important thing is to know your limits. Eventually people who thought we were half nuts came to actually respect our devotion and dedication to our dogs. Plus, our mindset was that if they didn't like our chosen lifestyle then don't bother coming around. We also made lots of new lifetime friends in the "dog world".


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> My mother was in a furor at me today.
> 
> She said something along the lines of, "I guess you aren't getting one of those stupid pit bulls now that you have Bonnie." I responded that yeah, when I move out, I still want to rescue one. She seemed beside herself that I would even _consider_ having two dogs (especially dangerous dogs! Everyone knows that the only thing more vicious than a doberman is a, gasp, pit bull!) and that one day I'd probably wind up on that hoarder show.
> 
> ...


Man, your mom would FREAK at my house.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree with what most have said, it depends on space, time, and money. Caring for 2 high energy, demanding dogs might be harder than caring for 5 average dogs--so I guess it depends on the dogs themselves as well.

My famly has 4 right now. But sometimes it seems like we only have 2. Our largest dog (60lb) is 12, so she is not running through the house, demanding attention anymore. Then we have 3 toy breed dogs (2 Pomeranians, 1 Chihuahua). They don't take up much space at all:wink:. Of the 3 smaller ones, only 2 have more demanding energy levels. So we manage them all fairly easily.

Now I'll be adding a very high energy GSD puppy pretty soon. But she will be coming with me when I move out in the next year.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Cliffdog said:


> My mother was in a furor at me today.
> 
> She said something along the lines of, "I guess you aren't getting one of those stupid pit bulls now that you have Bonnie." I responded that yeah, when I move out, I still want to rescue one. She seemed beside herself that I would even _consider_ having two dogs (especially dangerous dogs! Everyone knows that the only thing more vicious than a doberman is a, gasp, pit bull!) and that one day I'd probably wind up on that hoarder show.
> 
> ...




technically speaking, I do think some cities have ordinances. I THINK ours in Battle Creek, MI is 4 or 5 per house. 

Outside of that, debating how many YOU should have?... gosh, I don't think anyone can say. If you can give them the love and care, feeding, etc... and not compromise their life due to the number... heck, I bet a couple COULD handle 8-10 dogs. IF THEY WERE COMMITED. And could find a good system to live this life. 

Most people wouldn't understand though. I would...(if they were mostly rescues).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Our dog limit is 3....we have 5 LOL


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Just remember, that you need to have the extra $$$ for those emergency situations. Having a dog is great and all, but what happens when a dog gets sick. Are you going to have the money for the vet? What if one dog gets sick, and another needs surgery? Will you have money for all that?

I have two, a boxer and a mastiff. Two is my perfect number. I sometimes think I want to add a 3rd, but I remember that when we've fostered dogs before, its always just a tad to crazy. So 2 will be my number until my boys get much older at least.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Cliffdog said:


> Big difference. One is a wild animal, one isn't. :wink: I think only people with a loooot of experience with dangerous dogs should get a wolfdog. Actually, really, I don't think anyone should own a wolfdog- but that's a goal much too lofty. I will never have another one, they are just off-the-wall crazy with all this energy, and so amazingly headstrong. He was very difficult to control. With him, training was a never-ending job. He kept us on our toes... he was a good dog but as you can imagine his drive was much higher than your run-of-the-mill pet. We only had ours for about a year.


Ummmm....actually, Wolf-hybrids are a LOT like Siberian Huskies. Siberian Huskies have that really high prey drive (both Ryou and Amaya were trying to "hunt" my dad's deer head on his wall once they discovered it there), they are beyond head strong and stubborn and *challenging*. Training is going to be every day for the rest of their lives. I can't let mine off the leash because of their roaming habits, and they have extremely bad separation anxiety. It's frustrating that I can't let my dogs off leash and that they have really bad separation anxiety and a high prey drive, but I can tell you that Siberian Huskies are my breed.

I, too, owned a Wolf dog. He was very low content, only 25%, but he had every instinct of a Wolf. He had high prey drive (actually ate a cat once), that roaming instinct, got very attached to us all, wanted to eat the neighbor's Yorkie, but you know what? That dog was less of a handful than my Siberian Huskies are. He could be let off leash and would come back when called, he was good with our cat, even though he was an outside dog, he was even good with other dogs, as long as they were not as small as a cat and unknown to him. He was difficult to train, stubborn, thick headed, and loved to run to the point where he chased my brother down a really steep hill when he came riding down it on his bike. I swear, I've never seen a dog run so fast as that big mutt!

It's all about YOUR type of dog. Some people don't do well with the challenging, stubborn, hard to control dogs like Siberian Huskies or Wolf-dogs. Some people do. For Natalie, Wolf-dogs just aren't her breed, the more laid back, easily trained Danes are her area. So don't say that no one should own a Wolf-dog, because there are some people that they fit just perfectly, just like there are some people that Siberian Huskies fit just perfectly with, just like there are some people that Dobermans fit just perfectly with. I can tell you right now that I will NEVER own a Doberman, because they're just NOT my breed. I don't blame that on the breed, though, and say that no one should own them, though, because that wouldn't be fair to all the people who do own them and it is the perfect dog for their lifestyle. It's just the same with Rottweilers or Pit Bulls or Wolf-hybrids, or even Australian Shepherds or Border Collies or Yorkies or Poodles or Chihuahuas or ANY breed. There's a right breed for everyone, and for some people, Wolf-hybrids fit perfectly.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Our dog limit is 3....we have 5 LOL


for now... :wink:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> for now... :wink:


Doh!!!! :doh:  :tape:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

:becky: :eyebrows:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

There's a big difference though: Pitties, Dobies, Rotties, etc. are not wild animals. I think people should stick to domestic pets. But, it's just my opinion.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

A wolf hybrid is not a wild animal either. 

I honestly think you should educate yourself on the breed a little more before giving advice

I'm going to keep the rest of my thoughts to myself for right now


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Exactly, Wolf-hybrids are not wild animals. People have even been known to keep pure Wolves without any consequence. People have been known to keep Pomeranians that eat off children's faces. People have been known to keep Pit Bulls who have attacked others. It's all about the people raising them and doing it the right way.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

It's not about aggression, but quality of life. Like a wolf should be left in their natural environment, I am just of the opinion that wolfdogs should not be bred.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

You need to watch what you say and what advice you give. Please don't make generalizations about any kind of breed.

Yes, a wolf should be left in its natural environment but wolf hybrids can be AMAZING family pets. I speak from over a decade of experience with multiple hybrids :wink:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not giving advice. I mentioned multiple times that it was just my opinion. :biggrin1:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

You should educate yourself more on the subject then before forcing your opinion on others. All you're doing is enforcing BS stereotypes that end up causing problems for owners of these breeds.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I didn't know I was forcing anything on anyone... I thought I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Keep up the generalizations. You're only hurting the breeds in the end. You're not helping anyone.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

All I did was say my own thoughts, I don't know why that is such a horrible thing.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

You're doing a grave disservice to a breed. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Doing a grave disservice by stating my mind to two people, who both already have their own strong opinions already?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Cliffdog said:


> One is a wild animal, one isn't.


Not true 



Cliffdog said:


> I think only people with a loooot of experience with dangerous dogs should get a wolfdog.


Why? They're NO more dangerous than any other breed



Cliffdog said:


> I don't think anyone should own a wolfdog- but that's a goal much too lofty. We only had ours for about a year.


I'm curious how much research you did regarding the breed before getting one. MOST people should never own one because they simply can't provide the life that they deserve.

Saying that nobody should ever own one though? That's a little short sighted.



Cliffdog said:


> I will never have another one


Probably a good idea. It sounds like you don't understand the breed and aren't prepared to give them the life they deserve.



Cliffdog said:


> they are just off-the-wall crazy with all this energy


They are? That's almost laughable. I see more "pocket dogs" that are "off the wall crazy" than wolf hybrids.



Cliffdog said:


> and so amazingly headstrong


That's one of their best (and worst qualities). You have to be prepared to deal with a very intelligent animal that wants things to go their way.



Cliffdog said:


> He was very difficult to control.


Sounds like you weren't prepared for the breed



Cliffdog said:


> With him, training was a never-ending job


As it should be for ANY dog. Most people think that teaching their dog to sit is all of the training they should do



Cliffdog said:


> he was a good dog


Most hybrids are if they're raised properly (as with ANY dog)



Cliffdog said:


> as you can imagine his drive was much higher than your run-of-the-mill pet.


Again, this simply falls under knowing what you're getting into when buying a specific breed.




Cliffdog said:


> Doing a grave disservice by stating my mind to two people, who both already have their own strong opinions already?


My opinion is based on over a decade of experience with the breed. What's yours based on?


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

All good points. All I want to know is, why are you so determined to make a fight? I don't want to argue, and I'm allowed to have a different opinion than yours, just as you are allowed to have a different opinion from mine. You aren't changing my mind with your aggression toward my viewpoint.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't want to argue. I'm simply hoping that you'll choose your words a little more wisely in the future (as will I)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cliffdog said:


> Big difference. One is a wild animal, one isn't. :wink: *I think only people with a loooot of experience with dangerous dogs should get a wolfdog*. Actually, really, I don't think anyone should own a wolfdog- but that's a goal much too lofty. I will never have another one, they are just off-the-wall crazy with all this energy, and so amazingly headstrong. He was very difficult to control. With him, training was a never-ending job. He kept us on our toes... he was a good dog but as you can imagine his drive was much higher than your run-of-the-mill pet. We only had ours for about a year.





Cliffdog said:


> *It's not about aggression, but quality of life.* Like a wolf should be left in their natural environment, I am just of the opinion that wolfdogs should not be bred.


Cliff....I think the issue (at least the one I see) is that you're sending very mixed messages on WHY one shouldn't own or breed a wolf hybrid. At first you are saying that its about aggression and then you say its about quality of life. 

So...which is it? Do you believe that people shouldn't own them because they are aggressive? Which I think is just as politically incorrect as saying that all pit bulls are aggressive (breed stereotypes do a lot of damage...). If you truly believe its just about aggression, I'm sorry to say that you have had bad experience(s) with the breed. Wolf hybrids that are raised correctly with proper socialization (just like with ANY dog breed), are known for their outgoing and friendly dispositions.

If its about quality of life...we are on the same page about that. I don't think MOST homes would provide a well rounded, quality life to a hybrid. I know for a fact that we don't provide Shiloh with the life that is ideal (but in defense...we are moving to Northern Idaho in a few months to acreage for the dogs to live on which WILL provide the right type of environment). While they are domesticated (again, if raised right...just like ANY other dog breed) they do tend to have stronger natural instincts than other dogs, the most dangerous in MY opinion is the need to roam. Most Nordic breeds are like that...which includes most commonly huskies, samoyeds, and malamutes. There are a lot more Nordic breeds that have natural tendencies, I think that wolf hybrids tend to be under more scrutiny because the fact that they are directly bred from wolves (or very closely bred with them).

I don't think that wolf hybrids should be bred ONLY because MOST people can't provide the right type of environment for them. You NEED land for them to roam on, you NEED to be a benevolent leader and start training and socialization EARLY. You NEED to keep them under control so that they don't become a nuisance to society. WITH ALL THAT BEING SAID....I wholeheartedly believe that ALL of these things run true for EVERY dog out there....purebred or mixed. EVERY dog needs room to RUN and be a dog. EVERY dog needs guidance and leadership. I don't think these things are only applicable to wolf hybrids. 

The common dog breeds are easier to manage than wolf hybrids, thats for damn sure. BUT the same principles to ethical dog ownership are applied to both. One just takes more work than most others. 

And this forum isn't the place for arguments...just debate. Keep it clean eace:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

That really sums it up perfectly. The reason I decided not to get one was I couldn't provide a quality of life it deserves. The dog would look for other channels to disapate that energy:doh: My friend owned one in an apartment with not the right exercise regime. It wasn't good. That dog went nuts because it didn't have healthy channels. His family couldn't believe the dog accepted me. It wanted to kill everyone else. I use to sleep on the floor with him ahahahahaha. Wolf hybrids are not for most people. The reason is, most people do not have suitable homes, do not have enough time to dedicate for exercising physically and mentally, cannot maintain alpha position for the owner and family(that's because they're smart and will easily lose confidence in a lazy owner). I think I end up getting a similar version of a wolfhybrid. My dog is bred for big game hunting and has most if not all the wolf traits. I went in blind and boy did he teach me a lesson. People should do tons of research, before they commit to anybreed. This will save dogs from ending up at shelters once there not little babies anymoreeace:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't want to argue OR debate.:tape:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cliffdog said:


> I don't want to argue OR debate.:tape:


Thats a shame hwell: :nono: :Cry: :noidea: :doh:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Cliffdog, you offended me when you posted what you did. Why? Because you're doing a GREAT disservice to the Wolf-hybrids that are out there by voicing an opinion such as that. Just as someone said earlier, it's the same thing for Pit Bulls. The only reason they have a reputation like they do is because of the way people treat them and see them. Wolf-hybrids are GREAT dogs in the right environment. I had one, and he was one of the best dogs ever. Would have only been the best if I'd spent more time with him and he'd been an indoor dog, which he wasn't, and I didn't.

You know what the bad reputation comes from? It comes from those people who think it's "cool" to own a Wolf-dog, and they get one without thinking it through and without doing their breed research, and guess what? Without doing the necessary training and socialization. Why? Because that's all it is to them, a really cool object. It's the same as Pit Bulls. "Oh! I want a Pit Bull because they're bad a$$!"

The more people go around stating things like "Wolf-hybrids are dangerous animals, and only people with a lot of experience with them," the more people are going to fear them and create all of this hype about them. Remember, dogs are descendants of Wolves. And also, remember, it took Dmitri Belyaev less than 60 years to tame the wild and crazy foxes, and that's with an animal that has hardly ANY tolerance for humans, unlike Wolves, who have proven on numerous occasions that they can accept humans into their WILD packs.


----------

